# Unklare Forenbeschreibung



## Oxygenic (4. Aug 2004)

Wo bitte soll ich jetzt Fragen posten, die die Grafikprogrammierung für ein Spiel betrifft? Das passt jetzt ja irgend wie in mindestens zwei Foren. Oder machen sich die Moderatoren dann den Spaß, den Beitrag im Stundentakt hin und her zu verschieben?


----------



## stev.glasow (4. Aug 2004)

Weiß nicht :-/  Genauso die Frage wo die Spieleprojekte hin gehören?


----------



## stev.glasow (4. Aug 2004)

Achja da ich Admin muss ich ja ne Lösung anbieten ... muss da erst noch drüber nachdenken (schlafen)


----------



## Beni (4. Aug 2004)

Hm  ???:L 

Würde mal vorschlagen:
- Detailfragen kommen immer noch in das entsprechende Unterforum (z.B. Bug in der Graphik, wieso funktioniert der JTree nicht, ...)
- Allgemeinere Fragen kommen hierhin (soll ich grüne oder rote Männchen verwenden?)
- KI und anderes, wirklich spielbezogenes Zeugs kommt hierhin (wenn man mal schwankt, wohin das jetzt kommen soll :wink: ).

- Gesunder Menschenverstand...
- Tolerante Mods...

Naja, auch etwas schwammig, aber ganz ohne Regeln gibts wirklich nur eine wilde herumschieberei.


----------



## Roar (4. Aug 2004)

ich finde das eigentlich selbsterklärend. mit gesundem menschenverstand sollte klar sein dass grafik ins grafikforum kommt und männchen-fragen (  :lol: ) hierrein


----------



## pogo (5. Aug 2004)

ja aber ganz eindeutig ist es nicht, da stimm ich zu.


----------

